# lets see your wood stoves. Pic



## Maple man (Jan 31, 2012)

here is a pix of my englander nc 30 this form has probaly ben done but i figured i would give it a try lets see your wood stoves/ fireplaces


----------



## Maple man (Jan 31, 2012)

I installed it this year and I love it


----------



## wjb111 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've had the T5 insert for 2+ months now. Very mild winter so far in Michigan but still burning 24/7 & Lovin It !
Obviously the dog knows where to hang out....


----------



## greythorn3 (Feb 1, 2012)

maple man said:
			
		

> here is a pix of my englander nc 30 this form has probaly ben done but i figured i would give it a try lets see your wood stoves/ fireplaces



that pad dont look like the proper R value.


----------



## greythorn3 (Feb 1, 2012)

wjb111 said:
			
		

> I've had the T5 insert for 2+ months now. Very mild winter so far in Michigan but still burning 24/7 & Lovin It !
> Obviously the dog knows where to hang out....



is that insert into a prefab? it looks great.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 1, 2012)

Taken during install in 2007.





Taken this year after putting in a sliding glass door and a small porch.


----------



## greythorn3 (Feb 1, 2012)

wow thats a pretty neat colored stove.


----------



## Maple man (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice stove Backwoods savage is that is sope stone


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you. 

Yes, that is a Woodstock Fireview and the paint is supposed to be metallic brown. I call it gray and that is exactly what we wanted. We also really like it having the wood so close to the stove and we don't stack wood by the stove at all. Just reach outside and grab what is needed.


----------



## Maple man (Feb 1, 2012)

That is nice to have the wood so close to the house I have my wood stacked under tarps as we build our wood shed


----------



## wjb111 (Feb 1, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> wjb111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's a P.E.  Alderlea T5 Classic Insert in the brown color. Installed into existing fireplace.

Thanks....


----------



## Oldhippie (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's a pic of the "Monster in the Living Room". A 1979 Garrison I
and the other stove is a VC Resolute Acclaim I picked up used for $200 to replace my old 1986 CDW I had in the family room.

They both work great. The MiLR is due to be replaced, but son number 1 just hit me up for $3K ...and with the mild winter, I've been pretty much just keeping the Resolute going 24X7 and it has been doing the job on my 28X36 cape style home, here in north central Ma.


----------



## Maple man (Feb 1, 2012)

That red stove is nice how big is it


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 1, 2012)

Here are all of mine. 

1. The Pre-Fab (only used once this yr)
2. Englander 30-NC (background) and Fahrenheit Endurance (pellet furnace/foreground)
3. Quadrafire Classic Bay 1200 

The wood supply is low in the basement pic. Nothing fancy.. Just heat.


----------



## Oldhippie (Feb 1, 2012)

maple man said:
			
		

> That red stove is nice how big is it



It's a VC Resolute Acclaim. 

23" deep, 27' tall, 26' wide. So it is a medium size stove. it's a 20 year old stove but VC still sells them.


----------



## Oldhippie (Feb 1, 2012)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Here are all of mine.
> 
> 1. The Pre-Fab (only used once this yr)
> 2. Englander 30-NC (background) and Fahrenheit Endurance (pellet furnace/foreground)
> ...



Right on!!


----------



## nate379 (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Dix (Feb 1, 2012)

NATE379 said:
			
		

>



Love the black fluffy pillow to the left, Nate 

The PE 






All roads lead to Murphy 

No pics of the 13.


----------



## nyyfan (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is our Jotul setup.





This pic in action and the dog enjoying.  I know the window is dirty.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 1, 2012)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Here are all of mine.
> 
> 1. The Pre-Fab (only used once this yr)
> 2. Englander 30-NC (background) and Fahrenheit Endurance (pellet furnace/foreground)
> ...



I wonder...Is that safe full of guns or money???? ;-)


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 1, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both!! ;-P


----------



## ScotO (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's a pic of our Napoleon 1900p in the kitchen.  Still in the middle of installing my Napoleon NZ3000 in the living room, will post pics of that someday when its done....lol....


----------



## rover47 (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is the Monty Don't have one of the 602 have to take one.


----------



## rottiman (Feb 3, 2012)

Nc 30 in a fireplace


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 3, 2012)

The Republic a few days after the install:






Not really a stove, but here's the Cone (not currently in use):


----------



## jharkin (Feb 3, 2012)

Here is the encore in one of our old fireplaces.  That was the year we moved in... glass is much cleaner these days


----------



## stejus (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## raygard (Feb 3, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of our Napoleon 1900p in the kitchen.  Still in the middle of installing my Napoleon NZ3000 in the living room, will post pics of that someday when its done....lol....



I like the curves on the hearth.  Did you design it yourself? How?


----------



## sheeplenot (Feb 3, 2012)

this is my accentra (harmon) insert.
This is my first post let me know if you can see my pics. :grrr:


----------



## nyyfan (Feb 3, 2012)

Yup, it's there.


----------



## sheeplenot (Feb 3, 2012)

second pic didnt git in so here it is


----------



## nyyfan (Feb 3, 2012)

Very nice setup.  Their isn't to much heat up by the flatscreen?


----------



## sheeplenot (Feb 3, 2012)

Its just a pellet stove so the heat is blown forward. The tv never gets hot to the touch other then its a plazma tv. ;-)  ;-)


----------



## Mo Par (Feb 4, 2012)

Ye old Fisher Grandma Bear.


----------



## Stax (Feb 8, 2012)

Our setup for now.  I use the screen to protect the kiddie.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 11, 2012)

A more recent pic of my stove


----------



## Dix (Feb 12, 2012)

I have always loved those fireplaces. I still want one. Don't know where I would put it, but I want one !


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 12, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> I have always loved those fireplaces. I still want one. Don't know where I would put it, but I want one !



It was supposed to be an outdoor firepit, but DH liked it too much to put it outside.  Not like we really NEED two wood burners in under 700 sq ft, but hey, why not.  It's not like the sunporch has any insulation anyway.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 12, 2012)

Heres my Blaze King and my Lopi Freedom.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 12, 2012)

rayg said:
			
		

> Scotty Overkill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ray I laid it out with a string and pivot point, then built a form, laid down 30lb felt paper, screwed down metal lath, poured a 1 1/2" thick portland/type S mix and leveled it.  Then laid tile like you would on any masonry surface.  I wanted something different, so we did the curve thing.....Thanks for your compliment!


----------



## Branson4720 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lange 6302A Smoke Dragon.....backup heat for the coldest of days.


----------



## WoodpileOCD (Feb 17, 2012)

stejus said:
			
		

>



Very nice.  This has to be one of the prettiest surrounds out there.  Mine was plain ol black metal with cheap gold looking trim.  Took it off and like the look much better.


----------



## KaptJaq (Feb 17, 2012)

The first pic is the VC Montpelier in the living room.

The other is a 1969 Godin wood/coal in the family room downstairs.  

The Montpelier burns 24/7 from Thanksgiving to March.  The Godin burns wood for short cold spells and coal for extended freezes.  I've only lit it 3 times so far this season.

KaptJaq


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute (Oct 5, 2012)

wjb111 love the insert. im glad i spent the little for the porcelin enamel finish, so easy to clean


----------

